
Christopher Alexander: A Primer [video] - msmithstubbs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLsTZXT0FlM
======
Gys
In case you also read the comments first and wonder who this is:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Alexander](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Alexander)

> Christopher Wolfgang Alexander is a widely influential British-American
> architect and design theorist, and currently emeritus professor at the
> University of California, Berkeley.

~~~
munificent
More relevant to the HN crowd, he invented the general concept of a "pattern
language" and described a set of patterns for architecture.

The Gang of Four took that concept, hunted down a set of patterns they found
in software architecture, and wrote "Design Patterns: Elements of Reusable
Object-Oriented Software" based on it, one of the most famous books in
programming.

------
kanobo
If you have any interest in human-centered architecture or design in general,
Pattern Language and The Nature of Order are worth reading. They're not quick
reads that you can easily summarize though.

~~~
germinalphrase
I’m neither an architect nor a software engineer, but every six months or so I
flip through A Pattern Language just to help imagine buildings I’ve never been
in. It’s a beautiful book.

------
thelastinuit
I read Notes on the Synthesis of Form and I loved it. Then I read A Pattern
Language... damn son.

I recently bought The Battle for the Life and Beauty of the Earth. Within the
first 2 pages I was already hooked. But in fairness, It's because I think we
are two minds alike so I hardly disagree with him... which I think it's bad.

------
mfsch
Related: There was a recent discussion on HN [1] of an article in which
someone described their process for designing a new home, and the author
recommended “The Timeless Way of Building” by Christopher Alexander as one of
their inspirations. I’ve since started reading the book and found it very
inspiring so far. I haven’t read “A Pattern Language” yet, but my impression
is that “The Timeless Way” is focusing a bit more on the “why” rather than the
“how”.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23881363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23881363)

~~~
ratrocket
I don't remember where I read it (sorry), but I recall that "The Timeless Way
of Building" and "A Pattern Language" were supposed to be, or were conceived
as, one book. But it would've been way too long, so it was split up.
Generally, I think you're right: "TTWoB" is sort of the set up to "APL",
motivating why "APL" is useful, and telling you how to use it. I remember I
used to be more drawn to "APL" because you can just open it up anywhere, and
since the patterns are so short, you just read a little bit and get inspired.
It's bite-sized fun! But when I finally read "The Timeless Way of Building",
things really clicked. "APL" is really illuminated by digesting "TTWoB" first.
(I also think "APL" is more useful read cover to cover, though nothing wrong
with taking some bite-sized inspiration once in a while :) )

So, I guess, besides just agreeing with you, sort of also saying, keep reading
"TTWoB", soak it up, _then_ you'll be primed for "APL". It's such a fun
journey! (If you can't tell, I'm a big admirer of Christopher Alexander :) )

------
andrewzah
I found Christopher Alexander's The Timeless Way of Building through a
recommended list on HN, and it ended up changing how I think about software
architecture and life in general. I can't recommend it enough.

------
simonebrunozzi
Tangentially related: there's a HN thread now on "Townscape" [0], a game with
no goals, no levels, no enemy, etc - you can simply build cities and villages
by clicking around.

[0]
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1291340/Townscaper/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1291340/Townscaper/)

------
anm89
Alexander's The Timeless Way of Building is probably one of the top 3 things I
have ever read on any topic, maybe my favorite thing I've ever read.

